# Big Redfish



## Elcaptainpreimo (Nov 18, 2015)

These Redfish were caught in South Louisiana marsh over the past three weeks. All fish were caught on artificial lures and light tackle.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Some nice fish there. That third one is beautiful. The Red and the lady.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

BIG reds! In Texas, those are probably too big to keep. How are the regulations in LA?


----------



## Elcaptainpreimo (Nov 18, 2015)

BobBobber said:


> BIG reds! In Texas, those are probably too big to keep. How are the regulations in LA?


In LA, 5 redfish per day/person between 16" and 27", and one of those 5 can be over 27". No tag required for oversize redfish.

Trout limit is minimum 12", and 25 per day/person. We can limit out on trout most any day you feel like cleaning them.

Many of those fish were released, a couple went to taxidermist, and a few were kept and eaten.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great photos.


----------

